# Cat in need of a home! Please help!



## FiFi36 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Today I posted a thread about how I rescued 3 abandoned kittens at a water treatment lake. Well, we were originally there to pick up a cat that my sis-in-law's friend dropped off. Once we parked we heard the older cat meowing LOUD and then saw 3 kittens that were small,dehydrated, and covered in fleas! I really thought they were almost dead. But we rescued the older cat as well. She is about 6-7 months old and is a gray/black tabby with a unique bushy tail. VERY cute. She has supposedly had her shots but since they lied to us about dumping her I don't believe that she has had vaccines. They told us she jumped out the window. Their words were "komacozi" . Which I don't believe for a second. She meowed A LOT but since we've let her around the house she has calmed down. We haven't had the money to take her to the vet. We took the 3 kittens 1st because we felt they needed it more. So since she hasn't been to the vet, she is not spayed and has not been checked for feLV. She seemed to be in very good condition. We also put some flea/tick drops on her to be safe. I try to help as many animals as I can but this is the 1st time I have had 3 kittens and another rescue cat at the same time and I am overwhelmed! Especially since I have 2 kids that are ages 4 and 19 months. I also have a 1 year old shar pei and a 5 year old cat. If anyone is interested please let me know!! Thanks so much!*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, my! She *is* lovely! I do like her bushy tail and I really like her extraordinary coloring as she appears to have abyssinian tabby markings over her body, which are ticked and banded hairs in an all-over pattern and not the typical tabby stripes.
I hope you are able to find someone to take her. It would be helpful if you stated what area of the country you are in, then we could possibly direct you to organizations in your area.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## FiFi36 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ugh, how dumb of me! I can't believe I didn't even post where I am from! I live in Bremen, GA. I have been trying to get in touch with the Atlanta Humane Society but apparently they are closed today and only open M-W. But if anyone knows of someone who might want her please let me know!*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I live directly East of you off Hwy78 on the *other* side of Atlanta. I foster for my local PetsMart, perhaps you could contact foster groups or cat rescue groups in your area to see if you could find a foster who could take her in.
Other members may reply, some have access to a listing of cat rescue places by geographic area.
heidi


----------

